# Compressor Question



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Getting tired dragging my little (but getting heavier) 6 gal compressor from the basement to the garage all the time. So it's time to get another one. I'll leave the 6 gal in the garage and keep the new one in the basement. The 6 gal was too small for the shop anyway. What brand and how big should I go? Trying to keep it under $500.

HJ


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this of any help, John?
About Air Compressors


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

US made Rolair...
but 300$ is going to get you an import...

tell us more about what you are running on air...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

tell us more about what you are running on air...[/QUOTE]

Just the normal stuff. Blow dust around (by CNC), finish nailer, and hopefully will start spraying finish coats instead of brushing. Nothing exotic.

HJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

John, check out the California Air compressors. They are super quiet, I have one and love it. They run 2 compressors off one motor and tie the outputs together.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:California Air Compressor


This is the one I have : http://www.amazon.com/California-Ai...05&sr=8-17&keywords=California+Air+Compressor

Herb


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Like Stick posted, Rolair is well made.

What you might do is call or visit a few of the air compressor repair/service shops and ask what they would recommend or what to avoid.

For years a cast iron oil bath pump was the gold standard. Those units seem to last the longest and the oil-less pumps seem to wear out quicker and from what I have been told, some are not worth repairing.

I have a Grainger USA made pump motor and a cast iron oil bath pump 25 gal. tank unit in the shop --a real work horse when needed. Only use it for nail guns, blowing out saw dust from tools, etc., it is probably a bit too much, but 'ya nevva' know when you'll need something bigger that will put out the air. I found this out when I need to use a cut off tool to remove some rusted on nuts and bolts. I do not spray with it as I have an old HVLP unit to spray water based materials.

Only problem I had in 20+ years was a new cut off valve. I added an extension to the tank drain for easier draining. I would recommend draining the tank after each use -- cheap insurance to insure tank longevity to prevent pin hole air leaks in the tank. Supposedly, the Teflon lined tanks will not rust out. Also run good filter(s) to prevent condensation from entering your tools or contaminating your finishes.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> tell us more about what you are running on air...


Just the normal stuff. Blow dust around (by CNC), finish nailer, and hopefully will start spraying finish coats instead of brushing. Nothing exotic.

HJ[/QUOTE]

My only advise is to stay away from the direct drive compressors. If a motor or the compressor goes bad then you are hosed. If it is basically for hobby use then a small 2-3 hp should do. There are many out there for less then the $500 price. I have a 220v, 5 hp, 20 gallon Sandborn that I paid $350 for in 1986. It is still going strong. I realize that it is a 30 year old price, but inflation can't be that much. IR, Rolairs and the like are really nice but for hobby use they are a little pricey.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

John , interesting post as I am looking for one too . My application needs a lot of cfm , so we're comparing apples to oranges I guess .
Here's the one I'm ordering in the near future .
https://www.acklandsgrainger.com/en/product/SDR5Z639

I have a plethora of air tools and can't use them as my Campbell Haisfeld 5.7 cfm @90 psi broke down . It was basically a big lunk of heavy crap that couldn't do more than drive air nailers anyways , so it's probably a good thing .
I should have bought the one I have now , a porter cable portable pancake style one for air nailing , and a monster for DP sanders etc .
I plan on buying a plasma cutter to , so I'm going to need a decent volume of air .

Not going below 16 cfm @90 psi this time. I've never heard of anyone complaining they have to big of a compressor . Plus I have a 100 amp service in my garage , so that helps 

This ones a dual stage , [email protected]




http://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/i...-67n/Ntk-All_EN/R-I1635875?Ntt=Air+compressor
This is my second choice . Single stage 4cylinder ,[email protected] psi


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ray Newman said:


> Like Stick posted, Rolair is well made.
> 
> What you might do is call or visit a few of the air compressor repair/service shops and ask what they would recommend or what to avoid.
> 
> ...


Good advice Ray .
Your lucky as the pumps are made overseas now


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Definitely focus on the tasks you plan on using it for. I use mine for spray painting and nail guns. Spraying requires good CFM, nailing not so much. I've been through several and had bad luck with all but the most recent one, a Dewalt 55168. I'm not holding my breath on that one but it's been solid for longer than any of the others. Do not go cheap on a compressor. Do avoid harbor freight compressors like the plague. I would have bought a Cal Air one (good reviews and pretty quiet) but got a really good deal on the Dewalt.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I have 5 years on the HF link below, It is an oil lubed compressor. It holds it pressure overnight in its 21 gal tank so its tight. It is a good value on sale at 169

http://www.harborfreight.com/21-gal-25-hp-125-psi -cast-iron-vertical-air-compressor-61454.html


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I buy very few things at HF that have a motor or involve accurate measurements. But I do get some stuff there.

Kinda looking at this one. Thoughts?


http://www.amazon.com/Rolair-FC2500...ressor&qid=1461093147&ref_=sr_1_7&s=hi&sr=1-7

But I just noticed it's a direct drive. Puma makes a similar one that is belt drive.

http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/Puma-PK5020VP-Air-Compressor/p590.html

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> I buy very few things at HF that have a motor or involve accurate measurements. But I do get some stuff there.
> 
> Kinda looking at this one. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


My last one was just over [email protected] psi and it is was just in the middle of useless IMO . Big enough to do nail and brads , but really nothing else . May as well have a little pancake one to do use for Brad nailers , as there easy to move around . I used to have to get my neighbor to help me pick my old one up , when all this time I could have had a much smaller one do the same job.
It's a tough call for me to do anything under 16 [email protected] anymore , as they will pretty much run any air tool well . 
I love air tools , as when you let go of the trigger they stop right now


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

as pluses for you...
go w/ a two stage over a single stage..
oil bath over dry...
belt drive over direct...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I found the Puma about 15 miles from me for $500. It's belt driven and oil. That's 2 out of 3.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Puma at one time was top shelf...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

+1 on the California Air. Very quiet.

I also have an old Thomas. American made, solid, and had the price to reflect all that. I thought I'd be able to use it for life. Unfortunately, they got out of the retail business and parts aren't easy to find. I've replaced the regulator, and I'm hoping nothing else goes wrong. But I still may fail before it does.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Once again, Stick hits a home run with his post.

The only thought that I can add is check electric panel breaker size for the outlet you intend to utilize. The larger compressors pull a great deal of juice on start up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

add Quincey to the list of good compressors...
the library PDF's.....

.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ray Newman said:


> Once again, Stick hits a home run with his post.
> 
> The only thought that I can add is check electric panel breaker size for the outlet you intend to utilize. The larger compressors pull a great deal of juice on start up.


Yes that's my concern. The 7.5 hp I'm looking at has a 30 amp draw , and I'm not sure if 6 gauge wire and a 50 amp breaker will be big enough for the in rush current, as I think they recommend a 60 amp breaker . Which kind of makes it a PITA as 6 gauge copper is only rated for 55 amps . 4 gauge is a bear to work with but I've done it . Can't get 4 gauge in town here though , but they have 3 gauge .

Maybe I should down size to a 5hp compressor , as it will be easier powering wise


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> ...The 7.5 hp I'm looking at has a 30 amp draw , and I'm not sure if 6 gauge wire and a 50 amp breaker will be big enough for the in rush current, as I think they recommend a 60 amp breaker...


Rick, my old house was only 60 amp! I would have had to run the wire out to the transformer on the pole. With hydro rates being very high (in Ontario anyway) it might be a good idea to bypass the meter anyway.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I gotta ask...
why in the world would you need a 7½HP compressor...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> I gotta ask...
> why in the world would you need a 7½HP compressor...


I have issues


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TheCableGuy said:


> I have issues


I guess...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

This idea might help you.

Years ago I visited a modular home manufacturing plant. The whole place was powered by a single 5 h.p. compressor on about a 100 gallon tank. You'd think that with all the air powered equipment they would constantly be running out of air, but here's the trick.

They also had an auxiliary 300 gallon air tank attached to the primary tank. The owner assured me that they NEVER ran out of air.

So if you think that you will need extra capacity, just hook up an extra tank or two.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

*New Dewalt compressor.*

A few months ago number one son bought a brand new DeWalt compressor.

Three cylinder compressor, 80 gallon tank.

Less than an hour into operation, the motor quit. He bought an old compressor with a huge old industrial electric motor on it. Put that on the DeWalt.

Couple of days later the middle cylinder gave up the ghost. 

DeWalt gave him a new cylinder, which he changed himself. They didn't give him a new electric motor. 

So much for the DeWalt warranty. :frown:


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you really need a second compressor? Why not run some pvc pipe from one location to the other.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Everend; there's been some discussion (here) in the past about risk associated with PVC rupturing and sending shrapnel flying. No idea whether that's a valid concern or not, but there's certainly alternatives to the PVC if piping would serve the purpose.


Keith; how do they get away with that?! DeWalt; are you listening? LAST DeWALT TOOL I'll EVER BUY....get my drift?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> My last one was just over [email protected] psi and it is was just in the middle of useless IMO . Big enough to do nail and brads , but really nothing else . May as well have a little pancake one to do use for Brad nailers , as there easy to move around . I used to have to get my neighbor to help me pick my old one up , when all this time I could have had a much smaller one do the same job.
> It's a tough call for me to do anything under 16 [email protected] anymore , as they will pretty much run any air tool well .
> I love air tools , as when you let go of the trigger they stop right now


Rick, you blew the budget, the original budget was max $500. and you are in the $2000+ bracket.
I like air tools too, but can get a ton of electric tools for what it takes to run them. My small compressor will run pneumatic nailers and blow sawdust off the bench, pump up a tire once in awhile, blow out pipes occasionally, but not run air tools.
I found that air tools around wood working blows sawdust and shavings everywhere.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Everend; there's been some discussion (here) in the past about risk associated with PVC rupturing and sending shrapnel flying. No idea whether that's a valid concern or not, but there's certainly alternatives to the PVC if piping would serve the purpose.
> 
> 
> Keith; how do they get away with that?! DeWalt; are you listening? LAST DeWALT TOOL I'll EVER BUY....get my drift?


agreed on the PVC risk,....

Quit doing anything w/ DeWalt because of their planned obsolescence and dud CS...


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Keith; how do they get away with that?! DeWalt; are you listening? LAST DeWALT TOOL I'll EVER BUY....get my drift?


I wish I could answer your question. But I don't have the answer.

Number one son, 6' 4" and about 280, had the rep come out to his shop and showed him what had happened. I'm almost surprised that the rep got out alive.

I took a good look at the three cylinder compressor head, and IMO the quality of the castings was third rate at best. I believe it was actually made in beautiful downtown Beijing. Both my boys are done with DeWalt after this experience.

Between them I would say they have well in excess of $200,000 in tools and equipment.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

This is the only pic I have of the DeWalt compressor. It's a cropped pic in the shop where the boys are building a race car.

The center cylinder went out after a very short time as I mentioned.

The big electric motor on top is the one which came off an old unit with about a 50 gallon tank. It's quiet and runs at 1725, compared to the formerly noisy 3450 motor.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Rick, you blew the budget, the original budget was max $500. and you are in the $2000+ bracket.
> I like air tools too, but can get a ton of electric tools for what it takes to run them. My small compressor will run pneumatic nailers and blow sawdust off the bench, pump up a tire once in awhile, blow out pipes occasionally, but not run air tools.
> I found that air tools around wood working blows sawdust and shavings everywhere.
> 
> Herb


Sorry Herb , I didn't think I blew the budget . Everything here costs 4 times as much as it is in the states, so I thought we were around 500 bucks


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> agreed on the PVC risk,....


I hadn't heard about this, I've just seen it in several home shops. My personal experience is with my work van, I have a compressor buried in the front with a line ran to the back through the side wall so I can run air hose into the job without pinching it through the door. For this I just used a dedicated air hose.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

So under one of those outlet cover plates is the female hose coupler. Under the other cover is a 4' male extension cord that I can pull out far enough so it hits the ground where I can plug it into another extension cord running to the job. That's what powers the extra outlets visible in the photo and the outlet where the compressor is plugged in.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nicely done. You don't need to remove moisture from your air, Everend?
Not a criticism; I just noticed that you don't use a moisture trap.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

The only reason I NEED to remove moisture is to keep the tank from rusting. I use it to power nail guns and drywall texture spray hopper (for repairs, not full home texture) So I don't need to dry the air as it exits the hose.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...having the moisture trap on the outlet side ain't gonna help with the rusty tank thing.


----------

